# Best Product to use..



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

I posted this recently in a different section. With 250+ views and no replies, I thought I might have put it in the wrong area of the forum, hence trying here!

Hi,
I was wondering if anyone could advise on the best product to use to polish a clear gloss lacquer? I've recently tinted my rear lights (red) using a translucent spray. Having finished off with a lacquer, what would be the best polish to use for gloss enhancement? I've flatted the surface with wet and dry paper so now looking to maximise the gloss/shine.
Many thanks


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

What grade of paper did you finish off with? Wetsanding marks will need a compound to be fully removed. So if this is something you dont use much of, maybe get the smaller bottle of megs m105, or 250ml bottle of carpro clear cut. Then finish up with a finishing polish.

Unless youve already got a bottle of some sort of compound, which should work.


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks for your message.
I finished with 2000 - I'm hoping that using the right product now will produce a decent gloss. I definitely won't be reusing anything I buy for this job so I would ideally like to use something I have (AG SRP, Paint Renovator or 'red' T Cut for example). I've also got some Scholl S20 but not used it yet.
I'm not really sure how a compound would differ from something like AG PR..
Would the 105 or clear cut you mention be ok to use by hand?


----------

